
The Reasons We Buy (and Eat) Too Much Food - finid
https://hbr.org/2016/12/the-reasons-we-buy-and-eat-too-much-food
======
kafkaesq
Largely (and thanks to a great deal of disinformation emanating from the "big
food" industry itself; supplemented by the generally shitty state of most
public school eating programs) because people don't _understand_ "food": where
it really comes from; how these ingredients come together; why we eat the
things that you do; and most importantly, how we can take control of this
whole process, at least on an individual level, and improve not just our
healthy and well-being, but our general sanity (and over time, our bank
balance) quite significantly.

It's one of most important life skills there is to learn... much more
important than learning to code, or even to drive. Yet for various reasons,
it's generally treated as an afterthought in our education system, and
severely undertaught.

